# Our first Trek, T-900 Tandem



## bjjoondo (Aug 29, 2011)

Our first Trek is a big one, LOL, we just bought a T-900 tandem in July, it's been a lot of fun but took some adjustment as we've been riding, SUN EZ-1 SX recumbents since Jan. We've wanted a tandem for many years, thought about going recumbent tandem but they are WAY expensive, next to conventional tandems. Min. entry R-tandem is $2700.00 our Trek was only $1100.00 so we took the plunge. 

May sell the recumbents and go back to "fitness" style single bikes, we are just recreation/utility-commuter riders, that do a little bit of lite touring, (overnighters, weekenders), looking at a Trek 7.2 WSD for the wife in the 13 inch frame or the 15 in. stagger(laides style). Forgive me but I'm a Jamis fan so I'll be looking at a Jamis Coda, (steel is real, LOL).

Plan on enjoying this T-900 for several years! :thumbsup:


----------



## Munk69 (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats! Ride the hell outta that thing


----------

